# 2011 John Deere 244J



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, Just purchased a used 2011 John Deere 244J wheel loader, has 1,989 hours...looking to hear from any others that have a John Deere 244J , the good the bad etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

No pictures?


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

Bought a 12 with 300 hr before winter got 600 hr on it now has been a great machine. Got a 10 foot push on it and some custom sno plus tires on it. Has cut my fuel bill in half from using my bobcat s250 skid. Only problem is im used to my cat 914g doesn't have as much traction when running in to a pile or backing out of a ditch.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the info, first I don't know how to post pics(lol) if you want to pm me with your email I can send a few...just arrived Saturday, so cleaning interior, windows, etc. big difference from my 43 hp Kubota.....still trying to find all the grease fittings!

s R.renterpirses no regrets with your purchase? I know my hours may seem high for a 2011, was used at a nursey for loading loam, mulch etc., bought from a john deere dealer, hooked laptop, no codes etc...hope I have good luck with it.Thanks for replying


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

I got 11000 hr on my cat and it still works great and has been very reliable. Got the deere for my dad 63 felt bad stuffing him in a skid for days on end when we get a dumper. We also use the deere for res work cut the route time in half. Faster ground speed and the 10' push clears most in one pass


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

well thanks again for the positives! One last thing....is the "stereo" steering hard get use to with the rear tires etc, some have said watch the 'rear end', easy to bump into something...AND yes one more!! Is the "gray" color on the engine compartment hood fading? I heard this is common..ty


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

I personally havnt had much plowing time in it with any wheel loader it can be challenging to drive when you get the machine that close to something. We haven't hit anything with ours yet... and my equipment is stored inside so havent noticed any fade in the paint. Good luck you are gonna enjoy the machine. U mite want to invest in some chains kr some sno tires tho makes a world of difference pushing.


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

My 914g cat and 244j deere


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

nice pics! Cat looks good as well!...My next warm day is to power wash the 244J, previous owner had sooooo much grease on the loader arms..god as mess! my shop is 2,000 sq ft. yours looks hugh! Again nice pic


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a 2013 244J and love it. I also have a deer 333d skid steer and I use the 244J alot more on jobs. Snow plowing wise I have a 10 Ft pusher on it, and I also converted a Blizzard 8611PP for it. I have to say that the 244 is one of the best pieces of snow equipment I have. I also have a 544J and I think all and all the 244 does more then the 544 does. Im not saying pushing wise production wise. People dont realize how well these little loaders work when snow plowing. I hope this helps and good luck with machine. I also had the cat 906,908 and the 244 is a better machine hands down.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Pals, Thank you! Of course there are no other storms in the future since I bought it! lol, oh well I will continue to clean and get it back to somewhat showroom condition! Thanks again!


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

Shop is 100 x 50 just put it up last year. Electrical contractor by trade just made made shop little bigger to fit my winter toys in it. My machines are covered in grease as well. Like to know that they are well greased!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

PALS Landscapin;1779445 said:


> I have a 2013 244J and love it. I also have a deer 333d skid steer and I use the 244J alot more on jobs. Snow plowing wise I have a 10 Ft pusher on it, and I also converted a Blizzard 8611PP for it. I have to say that the 244 is one of the best pieces of snow equipment I have. I also have a 544J and I think all and all the 244 does more then the 544 does. Im not saying pushing wise production wise. People dont realize how well these little loaders work when snow plowing. I hope this helps and good luck with machine. I also had the cat 906,908 and the 244 is a better machine hands down.


Why is the 244 so much better then the 906?


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

The reason why I like it better one is the overall view from the drivers seat. The 244 you can actually see around the whole machine. I felt in the 906 the view wasn't as good. Second the lifting power and just the power over all with the 244 is a lot better. I also like how both machines articulate but the 244's back wheels also turn when your turning which makes it turn a much better.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

cet;1779739 said:


> Why is the 244 so much better then the 906?


I'm sorry you had to read that Chris, but it is the truth. Having run both I'll start off with a few, 
1. Seat hight so visibility is way better including not having to look around the muffler right behind your head.
2. No need to change gears when switching from plowing to travelling, leave it in Rabbit all the time.
3. Maintain a higher lifting capacity even at full turn
4. Proper loader coupler, not a flimsy skid steer hook up
5. Convex from wind shield instead of a 3 piece flat glass
6. Stereo steer for tighter turning
7. Two hydraulic remote's out front instead of the single function like the cat has
8. The ability to articulate the loader quickly at idle. Cat requires decent amount of rpm just to articulate the loader at a reasonable speed.

Ok, I'll leave the remaining reasons for the rest of the guys


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

A Man well said.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Adam thanks for the reply.

1. Never had a situation where I couldn't see. I only look over my right shoulder and I think the muffler is on the left side. The fact I don't know where it is leads me to believe it hasn't been a problem.
2. I have never switched gears, actually had to read the manual after many nights of plowing to figure out how to get it out of high speed. Even with 10" I never lost power.
3. Not to sure what that is.
4. It might not be that strong, I've never had anything else but haven't had any problems with this one.
5. Are you saying with time this might be a problem?
6. That could be a bonus for sure.
7. 2 would be better but unless there was 3 running the Horst wouldn't help me that much.
8. Even at idle when I exit the machine I hit the steering wheel and it jumps pretty good. Never really tried to turn it while stopped, I also try never to do that with my truck.

Thanks for the answers, I'm always looking to learn. I could have bought a 244J for 9K less but I didn't like the seat, there was no heated rear window and they wanted $2500 to change the tires. Having never driven a 244J I'm pretty happy with my 906H2. My 325 skid steer still leaves a bad taste in my mouth, nothing but trouble they can't seem to fix.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A Man;1779999 said:


> I'm sorry you had to read that Chris, but it is the truth. Having run both I'll start off with a few,
> 1. Seat hight so visibility is way better including not having to look around the muffler right behind your head. the muffler is not an issue one bit like CET said, also, being low is much better as it fits thru drivethru's and building overhangs and eavestrouphs and can squeeze in backyards for summer landscaping, all of which the deere cannot do, parking garages as well, visibility is awesome either way you look at it
> 2. No need to change gears when switching from plowing to travelling, leave it in Rabbit all the time. I too never change gears, drive and plow even in 30cm of snow or more, the transmission just stays in 1st gear which gives you even more power and torque
> 3. Maintain a higher lifting capacity even at full turn but the cat has a better straight lift, arguable but not a concern for a snow loader and 6,000 is enough for nearly all tasks
> ...


Having ample seat time in both and owning a Cat my replies are in red


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW didn't realize it was going to turn into a pissing match. Hope you guys are happy with the cat mini loaders Im happy with the Deere. I also own cat backhoes which I love. All preference.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All, Boy,..this is getting nasty! LOL..I am the one that started this thread, for th reason,i just purchased a 2011 244J,...I just wanted to know the "pros and cons" for the 244J, I was looking at used CATs..however, the ones i was looking at only had a travel speed of 12.4mph (give or take) I understand there is a high speed option available, but again the models i looked at did not have.There will be no pusher or box at this time...just using the bucket for stacking/relocating piles etc., the top end of the 244J is about 19 mph, and for me driving from the sites we have, works out perfect! There will always be CAT /DEERE people, like FORD and CHEVY people! They still make the Cat and Deere mini loaders.....


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL, 

I needed a good morning laugh and Triple L never lets me down. They're both good machines, the Deere's just better


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

PALS Landscapin;1780284 said:


> WOW didn't realize it was going to turn into a pissing match. Hope you guys are happy with the cat mini loaders Im happy with the Deere. I also own cat backhoes which I love. All preference.


Me and aman are really good friends the loaders we are comparing are me driving his loader and him driving my loader, it's been 3 years now of non stop chirping lol, we're all good cause even his operators say they like my machine better


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

At least the 2 of you drive GM's, well there was one brief dark moment but that didn't last long.

So as long as I don't drive a 244J I should be happy.

After using a pickup for 24 years my loader is a huge improvement.


----------

